# Q‘s about recruiting process



## tryingtojoin (3 May 2001)

I‘ve been jumping throhg hoops for the recruiters for a couple of months now.  At first I didn‘t mind, after all if just anyone could join, what shape would the army be in?, but this is becoming a pain in the a#x. How long does this process usually take?  I know it‘s probably different for everyone but should I expect to wait 4 months, 6 months? or what? Any insight into my problem would be appreciated.  And one more question.  Why does your credit rating matter, or more specifically, Why can‘t security clearances be issued to people whith dept?


----------



## bossi (4 May 2001)

First of all, PLEASE tell me you‘re not trying to join as a clerk ... (chuckle)

It took them about six months to process me when I joined (but that was in the last century ... chuckle)

And, as far as the question about debt - it‘s easier to blackmail somebody who needs something desperately - the more they need it, the easier it is to blackmail them by "helping" them get what they want, in exchange for ... (i.e. help can take many forms - money, pharmaceuticals, affection ...)


----------



## ender (4 May 2001)

It usually takes forever to join.  Keep jumping through those hoops.


----------



## tryingtojoin (4 May 2001)

fng, eh?, that made me chuckle, only cause its true though.  I‘m joining reg force, field engineer.  My work ethic is too strong to be a clerk!


----------



## tryingtojoin (4 May 2001)

Hey folks, before I get to my question, I‘d like to thank the person and/or people that started this site as well as the guys and gals that take time out of thier days to answer questions from fngs.  I‘d like to know how it works in basic with regards to who I train with; will the whole class be full of engineers to be?, and will we then all go on to Gagetown together?  Or will the bunch of us be from all different trades?


----------



## garb811 (4 May 2001)

Having a debt does not rule out having a Security Clearance, otherwise how would a member of the military ever buy a house or a car?  What is relevant though is the size of the debt and your ability to pay it off.  This is not just a security issue but also an administrative one. At the end of the day it is irresponsible for you to be enrolled at a rate of pay that is going to make it impossible for you to make the debt payment, let alone live day to day.


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (4 May 2001)

Army, navy, air force---regular and reserve, too, will be in St. Jean.   Most of the english-speaking engineers will go on to Gagetown with you.


----------



## Disturbance (4 May 2001)

here check this out http://www.specialoperations.com/ubboard/Forum127/HTML/000126.html


----------



## Disturbance (4 May 2001)

Dont worry about the recruiting process....it may seem like forever but it will happen. THe fasted the Seaforths have had someone go thorugh is 41 days...took me 4 months and I didnt even have to write the aptitude test cause I did it a while back. YOu can always call and ask whats goin on with it or if there is anything they need.  Recruiting centers get slams just like dinner rushes in a restaurant and at times one person may have over 150 recruits goin through...so just bare with it


----------



## RCA (5 May 2001)

This just goes to prove the point that threis an obvious disconnect between CFRC (recruiting centre) and our need for fresh blood. For all you new guys out there, we want you, its just the breucracy justifying it existance. It is amazing how the CF wants to bring in 10,000 recuits and CFRC continues on as if people are banging down the door to get in. So all I can say is hang in there - if you‘re geeting the impression we don‘t need -wrong

And for the laugh of the day, We had CFRC tell all the unit COs in 38 CBG that they process apllications within 3-4 weeks. This was with a straight face.


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (5 May 2001)

...When I left the navy and reapplied to the Army, CFRC lost my file for over a year.  They then accused me of not having a file in the first place.  I got angry (I had nothing to lose) and simply told them to find it.  Then the recruiting people, Sgt. Untel and Pte. Bloggins, called CFRC on a daily basis until my file magically popped up.  The moral of the story is:  Don‘t give up.  Call often, show up in person.  Connect with the recruiting section at your unit---they definitely want you, and the persistence you show will be an asset in your future with that unit.   The unit you are applying to won‘t let your fall through the cracks--they need recruits (especially ones who don‘t give up the ship when the going gets tough)!


----------

